# Insulating Basement Cellar Under Porch



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Also, Do I need vapor barrier on the ceiling or would that cause issues with mosture between wood and insulation? Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The temperature seems to be fine but you're concerned with the humidity. There doesn't seem to be any moisture or mold issues and unless you can find compelling evidence that insulation will lower the relative humidity I would be leaving well enough alone.

Insulating water pipes.
It depends on the heat source. If the pipe is dependent on room temperature for heat don't insulate that source from the pipe. 

If the pipe is dependent on water flow or heat trace cable for a heat source then by all means insulate.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I have tendency to look for minor improvements and I end up causing more issues. Very intesting point about the water pipe. I have never had issues even through last winter in Chicago so presumably the pipe temp varies with the room. The water main is located in this cellar.
I will take temperature of ceiling and walls. I thought perhaps disparity in temp of ceiling area and rest of cellar was leading to additional humidity but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You may find this calculator to be of value to your research.

http://dpcalc.org/


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Good stuff! Thank you

Quick question. What did you mean by water temp depending on water flow? Does turning off water main affect temperate for instance?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Good stuff! Thank you
> 
> Quick question. What did you mean by water temp depending on water flow? Does turning off water main affect temperate for instance?


If water temp.from the main is for instance 60° the pipe will be about that temperature when water is being used. If there is no water flow, ( main valve off ) or no water being used, in time the pipe temperature will revert to what ever the room temperature is.

I'm thinking another ice age would be needed to freeze your cellar water pipes.


----------

